# Glucosamine, fish oil, etc.



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all. We just adopted an adult golden retriever. At the pound, they were giving her probiotics and fish oil in her food. The ACO gave us some to get us started, but I've been looking on what to buy. Does anyone have any recommendations on brands? I've heard normal fish oil, like the kind you buy in the vitamin aisle at Wal Mart is fine, but what about probiotics? (She gets 1000 mg of fish oil a day) 

Her back legs are bad from a combination of the previous conditions she was in and her age. We give her 1500mg of glucosamine a day. I've read from multiple sources that you can give them glucosamine/chondroitin that is meant for humans. Does anyone do that? The earliest vet appointment we could get is in mid April, so I intend to walk in with a whole book of questions. I'm just wondering in any seasoned GR owners can give us some advice. 

I feel like a first time mom!! 

Thanks so much,
from Sophie and her new family


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Awww, Sophie! I love her. She is precious. Thank you for giving her an awesome home!!!

I do not have any recommendations on the pro-biotic, but I can give you some info on the fish oil/glucosamine. We just started Monkey (my two year old with bad hips!) on both. My vet recommended 1400mg of fish oil (he weighs 75 pounds). She did say you can buy it in the capsules in the human aisle... but my dog is HORRIBLE about taking pills, etc. (He has a sordid past, bless. He was sick the first year of his life. I think he has PTSD!) But I found a WONDERFUL product that I actually posted about here on Chewy.com (if you do not know this website, check it out. Amazing) Its a salmon oil topper, rich in Omega's - and you just squirt on their kibble. Monkey eats it like it's a 5 star steak now! And it doesn't have that fishy odor. I have not smelled anything on his breath or his pores, which some owners complain about with their dogs on fish oil.

As for glucosamine, Check out Dasaquin. Again, Chewy.com! It is a highly rated joint supplement for pups, and they come in a variety of options to feed it... I give Monkey the beef chewables, and he LOVES them. Once a day for maintenance... but you can do a loading dose if they need it. It's a bit pricey, but you do get a ton for your money. I bought a 150 count supply (so hey, that's 5 months worth!) for $77. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She looks like a lovely girl. Thank you for adopting her. Harley gets a human grade fish oil tablet each day and plain, full fat yogurt and sometimes milk kefir which are good probiotics. He is five and no joint issues at this stage.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

We use the grizzly salmon oil - a couple of squirts on Cash's food at each meal. He loves it! I haven't tried giving him pills but the salmon oil is very easy! I buy it on Amazon.


----------



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

Sophie does fine with pills... She gets 5 in her breakfast right now (1 fish oil, 1 probiotics, 3 glucosamines). At night she gets a heaping tbsp of Fage total yogurt. The idea of fish oil that's not in capsules makes me cringe. Yuck!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

sjconsolini said:


> Sophie does fine with pills... She gets 5 in her breakfast right now (1 fish oil, 1 probiotics, 3 glucosamines). At night she gets a heaping tbsp of Fage total yogurt. The idea of fish oil that's not in capsules makes me cringe. Yuck!


:

The liquid salmon oil we use has zero odor, it kind of reminds me of like an olive oil when we squirt it in there. And the dogs eat it as if I have just roasted a lamb!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

I didn't even think about the yogurt when she mentioned probiotic - duh - we give spoonfuls of yogurt thru the day as treats.  Plain natural yogurt.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

be careful with how much fish oil you give, you may need to also add vitamin E as well if you go this route.
I like grizzly fish oil because it has the right balance. Also Glycoflex makes fantastic joint supplements. Actually my Border Collie mix (who does agility) gets a Glycoflex II pill once a day as a preventative, its good stuff!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I give Chance Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Fish Oil and Dasuquin with MSM. Both came recommended from the vet. I do an autoship program with Nordic Naturals - 1 large bottle every 3 months. The large Dasuquin I get from the vet and it lasts about 5 months.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

With fish oil, make sure to use fish body oil not cod liver oil. Also, make sure that it doesn't have any added vitamin D (sometimes found in human supplements). Added vitamin E is good since it helps with absorption and there is little risk in overdosing. We use Carlson's Finest Fish Oil liquid... a human supplement that is certified free of heavy metals and contaminants. If you are using fish oil to aid in joint issues, the therapeutic dose for helping inflammation is 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight. Many fish oil supplements have pretty low doses of EPA and DHA (types of omega 3s that are most beneficial) and you'd need a lot of pills to get that therapeutic dose. My dogs get that with just a tsp of the Carlson's liquid. 

As far as probiotics, I use Natures Farmacy. The amount of probiotic they would get from yogurt would be pretty miniscule. Many of the supps have probiotics, prebiotics, and enzymes.


----------



## rayrayboomboom (Feb 3, 2015)

My pup is on a daily regimen of:

1 packet Purina Pro Plan Fortiflora Probiotics (Chewy.com)
1 Capsule of Dr Harveys Health & Shine Salmon Oil (Chewy.com)
1000mg Vitamin C (Costco)
1500/1200mg Glucosamine/Chrondriton (Costco) 
1tbsp of Coconut Oil (Trader Joes)

The Costco vitamins are human grade and everything listed above was recommended by my breeder. Congrats on the new addition to your family!


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

rayrayboomboom said:


> My pup is on a daily regimen of:
> 
> 1 packet Purina Pro Plan Fortiflora Probiotics (Chewy.com)
> 1 Capsule of Dr Harveys Health & Shine Salmon Oil (Chewy.com)
> ...


May I ask why so many supplements?


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

~*regina*~ said:


> be careful with how much fish oil you give, you may need to also add vitamin E as well if you go this route.
> I like grizzly fish oil because it has the right balance. Also Glycoflex makes fantastic joint supplements. Actually my Border Collie mix (who does agility) gets a Glycoflex II pill once a day as a preventative, its good stuff!


I just started giving my pup Grizzly Alaskan Salmon Oil. Should I be giving Vitamin E with this? How much do you typically give?

Also, the bottle recommends 2 pumps according to his weight. Would you say to give 1 pump at each meal or 2 pumps together? I have been doing 1 at each meal to start just to be sure he didn't have any GI upset with it and he hasn't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your adoption of Sophie, she's beautiful. 

One of the members here-Iowa Gold who is a Vet put this information together about joint supplements.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------

